# 14 Blades Blu-ray Giveaway Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*14 Blades Blu-ray Giveaway*








*Starz/Anchor Bay* and *HTS* have teamed up for a Blu-ray Giveaway that will be a great addition to a member's Blu-ray collection! This time, we are giving away the feature film _14 Blades_, due to be released September 2, 2014. Starring Donnie Yen, _14 Blades_ was originally released abroad in 2010...this is its first release in the United States! Be sure to checkout Mike Edwards' review of the film on Home Theater Shack!

Also, we are hosting a 14 Blades DVD Giveaway contest on Facebook. Details will be posted on the Home Theater Shack Facebook Feed on Wednesday, August 27, at 2PM EST. 







*Qualifications for the giveaway*:

Qualifications:

Qualification period is from _*August 27, 2014 through September 9, 2014*_.
A random drawing to select the winner from the qualified entries will be held during the week of September 8, 2014.
You must be a registered member as of August 26, 2014 to qualify.
You must have 5 posts during the qualification period. No post padding (25 word minimum per post)!
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway by using the *14 Blades Blu-ray Giveaway Qualification Thread*!
Winner of this Blu-ray Contest is not eligible to win the above mentioned 14 Blades DVD Giveaway Contest on Home Theater Shack's Facebook Feed, but Members are eligible to enter both contests.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._

SHIPPING: Shipping is covered for U.S. addresses only (CONUS - lower 48 only). If you live elsewhere you must provide a CONUS address for shipping.


Best of luck... :T

As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Both DVD copies have been claimed via Facebook. This blu-ray copy is is the final one. Only a few fays left


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yup... we only have one entry for the Blu-ray so far. Easy pickin's!

Enter up!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Tonto said:


> Asere, are you the only one that is wanting this movie?!!!
> 
> OK, OK....Qualified, & please enter me.
> 
> Spirited competition, gotta love it!


Seems that way lol!!!!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: 14 Blades Blu-ray Giveaway Qualification Thread*

OK, who ever wins this, you both invited to my house to watch it!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Tonto said:


> OK, who ever wins this, you both invited to my house to watch it!


Sounds good are you in Texas lol


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sounds good tonto! Haven't been to FL in a few years. Mind if I stay til spring? Our climate here(mn) is going to nosedive all to soon. :-(


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: 14 Blades Blu-ray Giveaway Qualification Thread*

All we gotta do now is convince chasnit to bring his smoker & cook for us....all winter!:whistling:


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Tonto said:


> All we gotta do now is convince chasnit to bring his smoker & cook for us....all winter!:whistling:


Hey I wanna come too!!!


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks like a fun movie to watch. Good luck to the winner. I think I may sit this one out. If the winner is in SD I would like an invite though


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Tonto said:


> All we gotta do now is convince chasnit to bring his smoker & cook for us....all winter!:whistling:


I like your thinkin!!!


----------

